# Our flock  :)



## Granny Heeney (Aug 28, 2018)

My original flock before several calamities including a skunk, a possum, a toxic millipede and a vicious roo culling.  Dumpling, Scrambled, Leroy, Rotisserie and Poached.



Leroy was gorgeous but violent to hens and people alike.  



Mollie!  



A close-up of her head when we were trying to figure out what she was; this wee fluff says part Legbar, the 5 toes say the other part is Silkie.  The green egg the day after we got her was a pleasant surprise!  






A pile of pullets.    Pearl is still with us but Opal (the smaller one) was never healthy.  



"CAN I EAT IT?!"  Still Pearl's favorite question.



9 Volt is a Old English Game Bantam rescue (this pic was taken the day after we got him).  He has terribly curled toes and limps a bit, his beak was horribly overgrown (we are filing it gradually so the quick draws back) and he is a riot to have around.  He is what my daughter calls the house mascot and generally holds court from the back of the couch.  His crow is hysterical; I wish I knew how to film stuff on hubby's cell phone so y'all could hear it.  I had him and Pearl outside in the playpen one afternoon ( a hula hoop fitted with rabbit wire) so they could get some sun and grass when my bestie's hubby heard him crow.  "What the heck was that?!"  "That was 9 Volt," my bestie replied, and they nearly collapsed in laughter.  Gramps says his crow sounds like a toy running on a nearly dead 9 volt battery, and it stuck.


----------



## RollingAcres (Aug 29, 2018)

Nice looking flock!


----------

